# 2 Computers 1 Email



## JamboDean (Feb 14, 2012)

Wee Scenario for you: Got 2 computers in a office, Inspection and Inspection2, both with their own emails from the exchange server but ive been asked to remove Inspection2's emails and have Inspections email put on to Inspection2's computer with the same functionality. Is this possible? Sorry about the vagueness but if any more info's needed, let me know

Cheers in advance


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Use different logins which will force you to use different user profiles and a different local email profile as well.


----------



## JamboDean (Feb 14, 2012)

Both PC's have their own logins but i want them to use the same email from the exchange?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What would be the issue with a single login for both users and share the same email account. The email sits on the Exchange server so it is not a sharing issue.


----------



## pctechguru (May 6, 2012)

So you want both inspection and inspection2 to have the same email box?

Just add the other account as full permission. In the email control panel under exchange open an additional mailbox.


----------

